# What boat to get...?



## mads (Jan 26, 2007)

I am 5'2'' and about 130 pounds. I used to paddle an inazone 220 called crocodile but it broke.

I really liked the way it fitted tightly to me and it felt really responsive. I have tied sitting in many of my friends 'boys boats' and they don't seem connected to me and are harder to maneuver.

However this time I want a bit more volume (without the bath tub feeling). Can anyone suggest a larger volume river runner for a person of my size? That is still maneuverable and has a bit of edge.

I've heard the lil'Joe is a good bigger volume river runner, but I have never seen one in the plastic, let alone sat in one.
I have paddled a GT quite a bit and I get on well with that.

mads(dreaming about boating)


----------



## Anna Levesque (Oct 6, 2006)

Try the Mamba 7.5 or the Diesel 65. Both are great river runners. If you want more of a playboat feel then the Dagger RX or the Wavesport EZG would be good boats to try as well. Both designs come in at least 2 sizes so there will be one to fit your stature.

Good luck!

Anna


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

I seem to have both a Lil Joe and an EZG42. It also seems I'm dang close to your size. 8) The Lil Joe was pretty much my first boat, but now I call it my 'big water' boat and possibly 'long trip' boat, but I haven't been fortunate enough to have that experience yet.  It's stable, crashes big waves with ease, easy to roll and surfs and spins nice. It's probably a decent, beginner creeker too, I just haven't tried that yet. It hasn't been on a river for 3 or 4 years though, (boating for 5). There's just so much more to do in the 42 and the 42's an excellent river runner to boot.

My final analysis, for me anyway, is that I wouldn't give up either boat. Yes, Joe gets lonely, but when we do get together, I'm sure it will be sweet! :lol: My 2 cents.

Deb


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

*Jackson is the boat to buy*

If you are looking for a boat that fits well. I promise you will be happy in a Jackson Kayak. If go to the web page and look at the different boats you will find something that you like. All of the their boats are amazing. I have paddled a lot of boats and I promise you that you will be happier their you ever have in a kayak. Dry, comfortable and snug. 

www.jacksonkayak.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I've got an inazone 230 I'm trying to get rid of if you were looking for something similar to your old boat.
-Tom


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey if you want a river runner for your size i would get a LL Trigger. It would fit you perfect, i paddled it on the bigger stuff last summer and i just plowed right through everything. 
awesome!


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

I second the Jackson Fun Series. My Girlfriend and all women I know who have paddeled them were impressed.


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

I also agree the fun series is good, I just bought the 2007 2fun and it is a pretty awesome looking boat and paddles awesome as well. BUt if you want more volume i still think the trigger is more towards what you need.

Good luck!


----------



## wanderer (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ditto for the Trigger*

My friend is your exact size except one inch taller (5'3") and bought a LL Trigger last year (she paddled a Piedra before that). She absolutely loves her Trigger and paddles everything in it from Class III to easy V, big water and creeks. I believe the Lil' Joe would be too huge for you. My two cents, be careful as a female not to get your boat too big. Usually females are not strong enough to handle paddling a "barge" and our shoulders are not wide enough to reach around the wider widths. We need the responsiveness of a well fitting boat. If you loved your Inazone, why not get another? That has always been a great all round boat for everything except maybe true "gnar" creeks. If you also like to play, the Inazone is probably more fun. My friend can't squirt her Trigger (could just be her though) but surfs it great. At your size, I think you would find the Mamba and Diesel 65 too huge. I am 5'9", 155 lbs. and did not care for either one. Not "responsive" enough. Neither gave you those fun snappy eddy turns and carves on waves (I paddle a Pyranha Stretch). I have another friend who is a solid Class V boater and swears by her GT. Have fun deciding!


----------



## mads (Jan 26, 2007)

*I bought an ammo*

I've had it a few weeks and have made it to a couple of rivers. I am in the process of padding it out and then ripping all the padding out and changing it round. I can't quite get it comfy (without killer cramps). I'm also not quite the boss yet, having never paddled a boat with such defined edges/rails, I am spending more time than I would like upside down.

Sometimes I wonder weather I should have got the trigger, but I'm going to stick with this one, hopefully I'll get used to it.

mads


----------



## ckfish497 (Apr 11, 2007)

mads said:


> I am 5'2'' and about 130 pounds. I used to paddle an inazone 220 called crocodile but it broke.
> 
> I really liked the way it fitted tightly to me and it felt really responsive. I have tied sitting in many of my friends 'boys boats' and they don't seem connected to me and are harder to maneuver.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, I have a Wave Sport EZ that I love. I am about the same size and it fit me like a glove. I bought it April 05 and only got down the river twice in it. Since then life has taken a different direction and I am looking to sell, the boat, my paddle and my IR J.Lo womens specific spray skirt.
I'm gonna post soon. Let me know if you are interested.
C.


----------

